# Hummingbird/Lakemaster



## cweight (Oct 18, 2012)

I recently purchased the Great Lakes Lakemaster chip for my Humminbird 598 HD SI combo. My problem is I can't seem to get contour lines to show up. I've upgrade the software to the newest version, my unit is set on North Up in the Nav section still no luck. Any ideas?

CW


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

Im assuming your on lake erie? If not, some local lakes arent included on that chip. I also have the great lakes card for my 1198 and it works fine on erie. You also have to zoom in a lot more with the lakemaster than with the Navionics until the contour lines appear on the screen.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Plus you need to make sure you unit is reading from the map card you installed. The default setting is to use the contour XD that is pre-loaded into HB units.


----------

